# Tom's home build logs - current project - assault ram mark 2



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

on this page i will display my homebuild and post build logs, hope they inspire you to create some awesome projects

Caestus Assault Ram 









Marauder Bomber and Destroyer click here <---link









Storm Eagle click here <--- link









Thypon Siege tank click here <---link









thunderhawk mark 1 click here <--- link









Imperial guard Chimera click here <---link









lightning strike fighter mark 1 and 2 click here <--- link









MDF buildings click here <--- link










Thunderhawk mark 3 click here <--- link









warhoung titan click here










assault ram mark 2 click here


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

Nice. Wish I could get one. Also enjoying the icons you cut for me.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

projectda said:


> Nice. Wish I could get one. Also enjoying the icons you cut for me.



oh good glad to hear it


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

These are really nice. I really like the first two pictures. How did you improve or change the design for this round? Do you have a drawing you could throw up so we get an idea of what it will look like?


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

WaLkAwaY said:


> These are really nice. I really like the first two pictures. How did you improve or change the design for this round? Do you have a drawing you could throw up so we get an idea of what it will look like?


hi
thank you

i am listing and showing the improvments as i go along on the blog (link is on the post) and comparing the old one and this one, i dont have any sketchs its drawn in a computer program as a 2d image and the laser cutter just follows it


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

I made a Thunder hawk a few months ago and have now decided to revisit the project having redesigned the plans for a better model while building the last one

the original model is click here









Between then and now i also made two version of a Lightning strike fighter click here










You can find the new project below, i will be updating this page with pictures but it wont be as indepth as my blog
New Thunderhawk project




















The thunderhawk is coming along nice here is a quick update
New Thunderhawk project <--- link


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

another update on the new thunderhawk, build is going well so far
New Thunderhawk project


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

the wings are now in place and im working on the landing gear today


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

thunderhawk is almost finished just got some last bits to stick on, decided that my next project will be a typhon seige tank and a assault ram becasue the last ones i made where hand cut and made from plasticard., i think after that i might have a go at a titan or a gorgan armoured assault transpot


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

had a break today and make a typon seige tank will finsih it tomorrow when i can go buy a turret from the local diy store some copper pipe
click here


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm still amazed by this. Where do you get your templates from?The Ceastus one would be very interesting.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

the thunderhawk just needs the last few bits doing now and i have the parts to complete the seige tank i was working on


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

finished the thunderhawk, and drawn up templates for a warhound titan for the laser cutter to start tommorrow. should also finished the typhon that i started a coupld of days ago


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

typhon seige tank
click here









Mdf tanks
click here

















Warhound titan
this is my new project
click here


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

warhoung titan click here

Build is going well but this is one tricky model, I really don't like the legs I am planning to make another one and redesign the entire legs


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

That looks badass. Good job, cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

WaLkAwaY said:


> That looks badass. Good job, cannot wait to see the finished product.


thank you


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very impressive. It's likes like this that make me sad that the Eldar are so curvey.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> Very impressive. It's likes like this that make me sad that the Eldar are so curvey.


 yes and tau, would love to make some tau stuff to add to my army. That being said I’m going to have a go at some eldar tanks for my girlfriend if my backlog of projects ever clears


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

warhound titan is all finished


















click here for more pictures

also while i was working on the titan i developed a range of paint racks/storage


















click here for more pictures and link to shop


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have to say after looking at the thunderhawk, this project is not making me fizz as much, i might feel differently after you start detailing but at the moment it feels like a series of boxes forced to stick to each other rather awkwardly, though that could just be the warhounds fault to be honest as i have never really liked the design, but that said the plastic pipe joints and tube guns just feel a little dare i say lazy compared to the work you put in on the thunder hawk.
Dont get me wrong i think what you are doing is great, any scratch build is always great to see, but i just feel that you can do better.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> i have to say after looking at the thunderhawk, this project is not making me fizz as much, i might feel differently after you start detailing but at the moment it feels like a series of boxes forced to stick to each other rather awkwardly, though that could just be the warhounds fault to be honest as i have never really liked the design, but that said the plastic pipe joints and tube guns just feel a little dare i say lazy compared to the work you put in on the thunder hawk.
> Dont get me wrong i think what you are doing is great, any scratch build is always great to see, but i just feel that you can do better.



Yes i don’t like the warhoud much; I’m going have another go but making the legs only from wood. Bearing in mind it is the mark one, it does need a bit off work on the design to improve it and a lot more detail. Easier to start from scratch then improve on it


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

latest project for my business is a large 1mx1m battlefield available here
http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/

you can see detailed pictures here
http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/wargame-model-mods-pristine-city.html

This project took me a few days to design a day to cut out and then a couple of days tidying up the design and fixing any problems


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

This is the last thunderhawk i sold on ebay.

Terry Salter who bought it has painted it up and sent me over some pictures.
Its for a imperial fist space marine army that has been out on campaign for a long time and are slightly battle worn

i personally think he has done a fantastic job 

 Painted Thunderhawk <--- link


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

new buildings and up coming projects

http://www.wargame-model-mods.co.uk/

Upcoming product - Fowards Battlebase









Damanged commerical buildings









Supply base









Reactor cores









10mm houses new upcoming productl ine









Blog
http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

seems a time consuming project, man! How much it takes to print and assemble a building?
btw, i like thw idea. i'm looking forward to look at the completed city


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

neferhet said:


> seems a time consuming project, man! How much it takes to print and assemble a building?
> btw, i like thw idea. i'm looking forward to look at the completed city


it just varies from building to building, the reactor cores for example take as long as the suplpy base even though the suply base uses 33% more wood, it just depends on detail. the fowards battlebase takes 2 hourse to cut out becasue of the size and detail

the city is completed there was a link some where above to it on my blog with a load of pictures


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

so after a few months break form makiong models to concentrate on my business i have started a new project,

it is a Forgeworl Assault ram and its my mark 2 version.

previous version was made a year ago before i had a laser cutter and was made from plasticard

this one is being made on my laser cutter and from mount card

full build log click here


----------

